# Cooking in the Wilderness



## arcticsid (Nov 27, 2011)

Sometimes you need to improvise.

Sometimes even opening a wine bottle can be a challenge.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 27, 2011)

What the heck is that contraption with the dishwasher and the grill supposed to be? I almost have to edit that last pic, any skimpier and that pic would have to go into my private collection!!! LOL


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 27, 2011)

Its a smoker silly!!!

And so is she! I am willing to bet she gets that smoker working! But mostly I hope she gets the cork outta there!



LMAO!


----------



## wvbrewer (Nov 27, 2011)

That was awsome...I could amagine people doing these things regularlly over hear in WV....


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 27, 2011)

wvbrewer said:


> That was awsome...I could amagine people doing these things regularlly over hear in WV....



LMAO, that was my first thought! The smoker was funny and it took me a minute to figure out the charcoal grill was a cpu unit on its side.


----------



## sevenal (Nov 27, 2011)

*well really boy scout stuff there*

This topic did demand I read
I recall blue gill on a stick over an open fire - age 11
Even earlier I was catching Craw Dads in a WV creek and boiling the tails in an old tomato soup can with creek water
Not exactly General Jackson or Lewis and Clark but definitely My Side Of The Mountain


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 28, 2011)

What's that White powdery stuff in the 1st picture? n


----------



## Arne (Nov 28, 2011)

Alaska must be having a heat wave for somebody to be wearing a costume like that. Or maybe she is just HOT. Arne.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Nov 28, 2011)

Arne said:


> Alaska must be having a heat wave for somebody to be wearing a costume like that. Or maybe she is just HOT. Arne.



Arne, there are only 2 seasons in Alaska. Winter and the 4th of July.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 28, 2011)

And it snows in both of them.n


----------



## GerardVineyard (Nov 28, 2011)

You may be a redneck if ???

The electric stove element in the cardboard box is a little scary, the rest functional.....


----------



## roblloyd (Nov 28, 2011)

I just checked out www.thereifixedit.com and there are some great photos on there!
Amazing how we survive sometimes!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 29, 2011)

Thats where I got those from Rob. Thanks for posting the link. There really are some great things on there. Cracks me up everytime I go there.

When you are on that page, scroll to the bottom and go to some of the other links provided. There is some funny stuff for sure.

Sometimes we just have to have a reason to laugh!!


----------



## arcticsid (Nov 29, 2011)

Hers a good one from there.

I actually have a friend who is working on something like this, based on this very picture from that site.

LMAO.

So many inventions we come up with and so little time.


----------



## whine4wine (Nov 30, 2011)

Here is some real wilderness cooking.

Pictures from the Boundary Waters Canoe Area. Rated as one of the most scenic places on earth. 





[/url][/IMG]




[/url][/IMG]


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2011)

Gotta love that Dale. From time to time I feel quilty because I live in one of the last great wilderness places left on Earth and I know there are many who will never experience the tranquility that being in the wild brings to the soul.


----------



## Arne (Dec 1, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Gotta love that Dale. From time to time I feel quilty because I live in one of the last great wilderness places left on Earth and I know there are many who will never experience the tranquility that being in the wild brings to the soul.



Or the pants peeing terror of having Mrs. Moose inviting herself into your cabin to have a round of beer with ya. Lol, Arne.


----------



## shoebiedoo (Dec 1, 2011)

arcticsid said:


> Gotta love that Dale. From time to time I feel quilty because I live in one of the last great wilderness places left on Earth and I know there are many who will never experience the tranquility that being in the wild brings to the soul.



Have you ever been able to get out to the bush? That hase some absolutely breathtaking areas! I remember thinking how so much of it KS untouched by human hands!


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 1, 2011)

Shoe, I only live 100yrds from the "bush"!

Spent my first 2 1/2 yrs here living 50 miles from civilization. No plumbing, electricity, phone, the internet wasn't around then. We had to snowmachine almost 20 miles off the hiway just to get there. To get my schooling stuff, a plane would fly over and kick an orange bag out the door.

The first time I was ever in an airplane was a Cessna 180 on floats. Flew out of Christmas lake in Talkeetna. I went with Doug Geeting, one of the best known bush pilots ever. He flew many, many mountain climbers onto the glaciers around Mt. McKinley, so they could start there ascent.

I came here when I was 13 from Milwaukee, I had not even ever been camping before. It was quite the lifestyle change. 32 yrs later, I still don't camp. I do it almost everyday!! LOL

So the answer to your question i yes. I have been to the "bush". LOL

P.S. Hats off to Westerville, I have two sisters who live there!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey cid, 

I just curious, and I hope these questions are not too personal.. 

I am a jersey boy. Our state is so overpopulated that you tend to check to see if someone is living in your pants before you put them on in the morning. 

I live only 20 miles from the PA border, and away from most of the overcrowding and industry that hug the east coast. It is rather nice in the western portion of the state (most in my town have 4 acre lots) with the added benefit of being able to drive to the industrial areas for work. 

The down side is that EVERYONE drives!. My commute is not so bad (35 miles, but 75 minutes). 

So in light of what I am used to ... My questions...

If you are so remote, then what do you do for a living? 

Are there stores by you for supplies? Do you purchase all you need (in bulk) at specific times of the year? What if you forget something?

How do you get connected to the internet? Through Phone Lines?

What do you do for heat? 

Do you get cabin feaver during the winter? Is there any getting out after the snows come? If not, then how do you occupy your time?


PLEASE, do not take what I am asking a a critisism. My intent could not be farther from that. It is just that (in NJ) I am thinking I take it for granted the convieniences that abound. I also wonder If I rely on them too much.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 2, 2011)

John, read my post, I said that was 30 some years ago!!

But you have to remember, we have a very limited road system, so being on the edge of the wilderness goes without saying.

I have high speed wireless internet. I have an antenna on the side of my cabin. I do not have a land line phone or indoor plumbing. I have a forced air furnace in this little place.

There is only one place to get brew supplies, and the are willing to match any prices thast can be found online, at least they do for me.

We have a couple of Safeways and a couple of Fred Meyer for groceries. Fred Meyer is owned by Kroger. I think you have them back there.

I sell seafood at one of the Freds here.

I live with three cats and am engaged to a member I met right here in this forum, if things work out alot of my current circumstances may change. But, I will never be far from the wilderness,hell, I live in the middle of it! LOL

Cabin fever is a state of mind. It takes a certain attitude to keep from loosing your frickin mind. I have never had that feeling. I was a commercial fisherman for several years and never even got seasick (felt pretty bad a couple times, but never lost my lunch). Definitely had the "buh-jeeze-us" scared out of me a couple times, but thats a whole different story. LOL. Guess it just depends who you are and how you are able to deal with the circumstances around you.

And, next time you freak out at the price of Alaska King Crab, I want you to remember Americas Deadliest Catch. Been there, done that. Thats what you pay. I hear all day long about people bitching about the price of King Crab. Kiss my claw! Crab fisherman risk their life every single minute out there, and for those of you who want it cheap...kiss our claws!!! LMFAO!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 5, 2011)

Sid, 

I am a big fan of the show. I also know a guy that used to live up there. He seems to have done it all. he started by working on the pipeline, and was also a crab and shrimp fisherman (before all of fancy equipment). Get a couple of beers in him and MAN, the stories he tells!. 

Thanks for your response. I find that way of life very interesting. 

One piece of advise.. If you plan on having a wife, plan on installing indoor plumbing. (I once ended up on my back, in a crawlspace, sweating pipe at 2am to avoid have my wife "go home to mama").


----------

